# Flea? Flea beetle? Wingless and quite the jumper …Pls help identify



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

From what I can see in the pictures through the plastic bag, it appears to be a beetle. If you say it jumps rather well, it could be a "snap" beetle. If you turn them on their back, they will snap their thoracic joint to right themselves, sometimes a foot or more in the air.
Wait on the others as the experience is vast and variable.

The bottom picture makes it look like a flea. Are these the same bug?


----------



## Neekee13 (5 mo ago)

Neekee13 said:


> View attachment 709328
> 
> View attachment 709327
> 
> ...





chandler48 said:


> From what I can see in the pictures through the plastic bag, it appears to be a beetle. If you say it jumps rather well, it could be a "snap" beetle. If you turn them on their back, they will snap their thoracic joint to right themselves, sometimes a foot or more in the air.
> Wait on the others as the experience is vast and variable.
> 
> The bottom picture makes it look like a flea. Are these the same bug?


yes it is the same insect. 

It is quite hard to tell even being familiar with fleas as I had a Great Dane who passed well over a year and a half ago and do not have pets currently. I am getting some bites though. I just moved into a new apartment (3 unit - no pets) in July.

I have video of the bugger jumping (in the bag) but I don’t think I can upload it?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Only the last couple pics look like a flea, imo.
You can carry fleas in on your shoes. I frequently get bit at Wal-Mart. Lots of people in the area have pets.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Might be a Springtale.

Where did you find it? Springtales like water, so they are more likely to be found in bathrooms or maybe kitchens.


----------



## Neekee13 (5 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> Only the last couple pics look like a flea, imo.
> You can carry fleas in on your shoes. I frequently get bit at Wal-Mart. Lots of people in the area have pets.


Yes, was thinking this as well. My daughter frequents the neighbour’s apartment down the street and they have a dog….and I dog sit my cousin’s pup about once a month so was wondering if perhaps it was something along those lines….


----------



## Neekee13 (5 mo ago)

SPS-1 said:


> Might be a Springtale.
> 
> Where did you find it? Springtales like water, so they are more likely to be found in bathrooms or maybe kitchens.


It was in my hallway outside my apartment door where we keep our shoes.

i think there are springtales here and there in the bathroom but they look and move differently, at least I think so…


----------



## FIXitfriend5304t (4 mo ago)

Could it be an engorged bed bug? I can't tell when I zoom in but I guess they can jump well and it kinda looks like it could be.






What Do Bed Bugs Look Like? – Patton Termite







pattontermiteandpest.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

FIXitfriend5304t said:


> Could it be an engorged bed bug? I can't tell when I zoom in but I guess they can jump well and it kinda looks like it could be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bed bugs do not jump or fly.


----------

